# One night 9 FLATHEADS



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

we fished from 6:30pm to 7:00 am most fish were on 6 to 8 inch goldys, and a few on green sunfish and rockbass. The flats are realy tearing their selfs up looking for spawning sites. most fish had spawning marks on them. I caught the coolest looking flathead i think i will ever catch in my life! FIsh ranged from 13 pounds to 37 pounds

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome fish Ducky, that one flatty looks like he just robbed a bank!!!!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

awesome fish! the one does look pretty crazy!


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

man i need to take flathead lessons from you...always catching some nice ones...what river you guys fishing?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dang! you guys are really tearing them up


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

very impresive! That is a really cool one too!


----------

